# Accucraft C-16 and new Bark Box



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up a Bark Box for my Accucraft C-16 last week at Diamondhead, and tonight I installed it.

The makers suggested prying off the front of the boiler (!) to ease getting it in and installed. I decided not to do this until I had absolutely run out of other options.


You can't install it with the smokestack attached; it sticks down too far into the smokebox. So, I removed the stack and unscrewed the exhaust tube. I cut off the exhaust tube to the suggested length and screwed it back in, then slipped the Bark Box into the smokebox, bottom first, and moved it around until it was upright. It slid easily over the exhaust tube and was ready to run.


Getting the stack back on was another matter. It's not easy, but it can be done. I put the stack and saddle in their hole and then slid the spacer into the smokebox, over the Bark Box and up onto the threads on the bottom of the stack. Holding the spacer in place with a finger, I slid the nut onto the stack and engaged the threads. Then, it was ready to tighten up.


This was not quite as simple as the description, but it wasn't any excruciating task, either. My advice is to try it this way first, before levering off the front of the smokebox. You'll need a forceps or a needle-nose plier with very long jaws, and a regular pair plier if you have trouble getting the nut off the stack.


Now, I get to test it! I was _really_ impressed with the locos that had Bark Boxes at Diamondhead. I think the era of quietly purring small-scale steamers is now over.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Vance, 
Didn't you take any pictures?









I commented (on one of the Diamondhead threads) about the noisy D&RGW #480 of which Rod had taken a video - on his site. 

Rob Blakeman's Diamondhead Photos and Videos[/b] photo/video 54 to 57 

Richard's website is here: *[url]http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm*[/url]


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Vance, So when are you bringing it to the Zia & Columbine to test it? There is onlly a little snow on the track, maybe you could try plowing too. That should make it talk!!


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

I have C19 already. I am also looking for a bark box. I get the website. Thank you, Pete.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I have C19 already. I am also looking for a bark box. 
Share the results when you get one, please. My C-19 would like one but they are a little expensive.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete, 

Try a Summerlands Chuffer. It works great on my Aristo Mikado conversion. Nice deep chuffs and they only cost about $40.00. Easy to install, just unscrew the old blast pipe and screw in the new one. No interest in the company, just a very happy user. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a barkbox in my S-12 and I am very happy with it. I love how I no longer get the water shooting of the stack when I come to up to steam, and the smoke upon starting out iis great. 

I have also heard Mike's Mikado, and that is a very impressive sound.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try a Summerlands Chuffer 
Mike, 

Thanks for the thought. I looked, but they only seemed to make them for the smaller engines - Ruby, etc. I didn't feel like being the C-19 guinea pig! 
P.S. Did the article about your mikado conversion ever get published? Still looking forward to reading it!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete,

Ron's got the article. It should show up in SiTG in the near future. As for chuffers, I use the one for the 2-6-0 for everything. It's an easy job to make them fit.

Mike McCormack
Hudson, Massachusetts.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Summerlands Chuffers fitted to three Roundhouse locos and they really work a treat. Particularly on extended 7/8ths scale chimneys...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As for chuffers, I use the one for the 2-6-0 for everything 
I'm suspecting that the main difference is the length of the pipe attaching the chuffer to the exhaust ! 

I emailed NGT to ask what they recommend for the C-19. They claim to have a C-21 version which must be similar.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete, 

You are correct. It is the length of the pipe. I suspect the C-21 version will work fine. If it doesn't let me know and I can silver solder up a new pipe of the correct length. 

Will you be at Scranton next month? 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------

